# Help me with my Protein skimmer



## burtandurny101 (Feb 9, 2010)

I recently decided to make a protein skimmer out of pvc pipes, a water pump, and an air pump. today i finally got it all together, all hoses are sealed and it seems to function reasonably well. my issue is that i dont feel like there is enough air in the chamber, its a 4l/hr air pump, but it has 2 outlets and i am leaving one left open. when i cover up the second one there is a minimul change in the amount of bubbles. i have on little air ston in the bottom of the chamber. 

i saw an protein skimmer that had a powerhead only, no air pump, and it seemed to put enough air into the water to skim the protein. should i just do that? or would i be able to tweek what i have to make it work?

thanks for your replies!


----------

